# Drill Press Table design, opinions welcome.



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

This is just a basic table, but it's my first such jig/equipment, so I'd like to get opinions on it from a useability standpoint.










The fence pieces and the main base piece is 3/4" MDF. The top piece is 1/2" birch plywood. Essentially, those are what I had laying around.

The 3" square in the middle is sitting on a 1/2" shelf of MDF below it, and should be easy to pop out for drum sanding or replace when it gets drilled up.

The height adjustment handle on the press is an obstacle for this table, but Ive now gotten the parts needed to extend the handle shaft out so that it will sit on the right hand side of the table. I'm curious if the fence will present a problem for the drill press arms, depending on how high the table is. I won't know that until I get the table made and set the fence on it, and if so, I could see lowering the right corner of the fence a little bit, or even cutting a notch the arms can move through.


Does this seem to meet the 90% required uses criteria?


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

the fence might be 'too tall' for drilling a piece using a short bit close to the edge of a board, but there is not much you can do except use a spacer block under the piece you are drilling. Perhaps cut out a section of the fence about an inch or so from the top?


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Hmm...don't completely understand what you mean, as far as what the fence might hinder.










The fence shouldn't end up contacting anything, even with the table raised all the way up. About the only thing that I see being an issue (say for a sanding drum) is that I might not be able to raise the table all the way because 1 of the 3 handles is in the way. But since I won't be lowering the chuck for such operations, I figured I'd just remove that handle for those occassions.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the drill chuck will hit a tall fence when trying to drill deep holes with short bits close to the fence. btdt. also, your tracks are going to be a pita with chips. i made L shaped blocks with wing nuts that clamp the fence to the edge of my table. works great.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree with the L shaped fence. :thumbsup:

With bolts as long as you are showing there would surely be some play in that fence. :yes:


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

Your set up looks good.

However, I would have the fence "L" shape so the fasteners are shorter. Be sure it is 90º.

Also, on mine I have a "T" track in the fence so I can use stops.

I also suggest that you do not finish or sand the table top. Leaving it a bit rough will help your project stock remain still.

Your removable center is good. I never thought of doing it on mine and am sorry now.

I notched my top to permit rise and lower of the table and I added some drawers either side of the original drill press table. The rise and lower is difficult but livable.

Woodie


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

You might want to steal an idea or two from this design. The underside mounting system to the DP's existing table is a very neat idea.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Hmm...that is a neat idea, but I don't have any problems mounting mine "permanently" to my existing table. Plus the t-track hold downs are kinda pricey to leave under there forever.

So it seems like t-track on the top is a pretty common feature, but I can certainly see how them getting full of chips would cause problems. Has that been the experience of those of you with t-track on your drill tables? Besides moving the fence, I had expected it would be useful for t-track holddowns on top.

I was trying to avoid doing an L-fence just so I wouldn't lose the useable table surface area that it requires. *shrug* Probably a niggling detail.

I had thought about a t-track in the fence, but other than a stop block, what would you really use it for? I figure I can c-clamp a stop block to the fence if I need to.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I have never had any troubles with the t-track filling up with chips that a shop vac couldn't clean right up. As far as the t-track hold downs being expensive I agree the store bought ones are but one could make their own with a jigsaw/bandsaw, a toilet flange bolt/washer/nut combo and a short piece of 2x4.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Ok, I understand now what you guys are saying about the high fence maybe interfering with the chuck, when drilling close to the edge with a short shank bit (like countersinking). I don't see a lot of commercial fences make accomodation for this...is it just standard practice to put a spacer piece of wood there?

I could probably carve out a shallow dip in the fence right in the middle, enough to clear the teeth on the chuck.


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

The T track is not expensive and once it is in place, you can enjoy it for a long time.

Lee Valley sell the 'Toilet" style bolts and they are not expensive either.

As far as wood chips are concerned, I just take a deep breath and blow. Sometimes I run a brush down the channel.

I have the same problem when ever I drill.

When I countersink, I do so to an existing drilled hole. So I do not use any holding device other than my fingers. No problems yet.

Woodie


----------



## JDBraddy (Jun 23, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> This is just a basic table, but it's my first such jig/equipment, so I'd like to get opinions on it from a useability standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just made this one from plans I found in an online magazine article.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

That looks awful nice. What online mag was it?


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I found that I needed to have stuff handy all the time, so I added an 'under-table' shelf.
And clamps are handy, too.


----------



## JDBraddy (Jun 23, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> That looks awful nice. What online mag was it?


here's a link to the article. http://www.finewoodworking.com/fwnpdf/011182060.pdf


----------



## JDBraddy (Jun 23, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> I found that I needed to have stuff handy all the time, so I added an 'under-table' shelf.
> And clamps are handy, too.


Great Idea, very cool! I'll have to add something like that to mine as well, but trust me if you have to walk around you'rs much like I do, you want to round off those front corners, on my machine, they're just the right height to take a bite out of your ribcage as you walk past carrying something heavy.


----------



## WoodRic (Jun 17, 2009)

jlhaslip said:


> I found that I needed to have stuff handy all the time, so I added an 'under-table' shelf.
> And clamps are handy, too.


I usually realize I need a clamp right about the time I get things all lined up, and ready, and the clamp is ... across the room. <sigh>


----------

